# How much of the same color is too much?



## [fly] (Feb 14, 2011)

KahWhyC said:


> I was planning on going purple next season since I don't see much of it.
> I was thinking purple beanie,pants,face mask and goggles.
> 
> 
> Do you guys think that is too much? Should I substitute the goggles for a different color?


Vary it up a little. I'd do a white facemask and goggles, and some purple-plaid pants.



Wait, is this thread serious?


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Totally serious LOL and my jacket is plaid so I don't think plaid with plaid is a good idea.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I am going purp for next season as well, can't wait.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

too much matching colors dont look good. it's best to have a 2 or 3 color combo. purple is a woman's color, so for you it would be suiting. i recommend pink and purple, it suits your personality.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Purple is for the manliest men.

I'm not talking about bright purple though.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

I tend to stick to 2-3 colors. I would suggest a mix of purple and white or black. White/black beanie, mask, and gloves or something. Most


----------



## [fly] (Feb 14, 2011)

KahWhyC said:


> Totally serious LOL and my jacket is plaid so I don't think plaid with plaid is a good idea.


Well then go for solid purple pants :thumbsup:


----------



## pixxie stixx (Jan 20, 2011)

seriously i want to find the first person who decided purple and pink were girl colours, and that blue and green were boy colours... It is soo dumb! A colour can not be masculine or feminine, it has no sex! anyways enough of that rant...

I love purple with black and grey, maybe throw some green in there too.


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

I would just go with black or grey pants, a purple jacket, white goggles, and a black beanie... what you listed definitely seems like too much purple


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

purple pants would be cool but white goggles and boots definitely to really make the purple pop I think.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

pixxie stixx said:


> seriously i want to find the first person who decided purple and pink were girl colours, and that blue and green were boy colours... It is soo dumb! A colour can not be masculine or feminine, it has no sex! anyways enough of that rant...
> 
> I love purple with black and grey, maybe throw some green in there too.


you can wear pink and purple i wont judge you. 



hahahahahahhahahahaha ahahhaa hehehe


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

"it takes a REAL man to rock hot pink."
that's my philosophy.

people were giving me strange looks about my ride kink board.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

grape out. just go solid purple.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

If they're varying shades and not too matchy-matchy it's not too much.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

the people that would care if u wore all the same color shouldn't matter


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

plaid tall tee on plaid pants. Legen-(waitforit)-dary.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

mbesp said:


> grape out. just go solid purple.


when i hear grape out... i think of the jordan colours... purple and teal or a greenish teal... more green than teal


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)




----------

